# Fates of old Passenger Ships



## heavenonearth59 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello to all,

I am looking for the fates of some smaller passenger liners. Who can help ? 
Itahite (built 1928/4998 grt), Itaimbe (27/4993) Itanage (28/4966), Itape (27/4978) and Itaquice (28/4967) of Brasil,
Imperial (1889/2704), Limari (1898/2547), Aysen (1906/3814), Huasco (06/3798), Villarica ((13/2989) ex Alejandro ex Argentina, Alondra (22/3445) and Puyehue (28/3188) of Chile,
Ucayali (09/3305), Mantaro (10/4617), Urubamba (10/4744) and Pachitea (11/4767) of Peru,
Citta di Siracusa (10/3497), Citta di Tunisi (29/5419) and Diana 
(23/3347) of Italy, 
Bohemia (1896/4318), Silesia (1899/5164), China (1900/5164), Vorwärts (06/5990), Carniolia (00/2940), Graz (07/3850), Leopolis (09/3804), Gastein (10/3702), Abbazia (12/3706), Gerusalemme 
(19/8052) all Austrian Lloyd, after their transfer to foreign flags,
Rubi (01/2797) of Philippine S.S. Co., 
Haleakala (23/3679), Waialeale (28/3092) and Hualalai (29/3088) of Hawaii (US-flag), 
Imperatul Traian (06/3068) of Rumania,
Etrüsk (38/2992), Kades (39/2992), Tirhan (38/2990), ***huriyet 
(1894/4179) of Turkey ex Imperatritsa Olga of Russia,
Orel (1890/5074), later Kusuho Maru and Jakutia (13/5556) ex Imperator Petr Veliki of Russia,
Pedro Nunes (1890/3574) ex Malange of Portugal,
and finally Kiang Wah (12/3692), Kiang An (21/43227), Kiang Shun 
(21/4327) and Kien Kuo (05/2770) of China Merchants S.N. co.
Thanks a lot in advance !
Helmut


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
I suggest you pay to join Miramar data site, which will provide you with the answers. to many to answer here.
Cheers


----------



## heavenonearth59 (Oct 21, 2010)

thank you for this advice, it proved very helpful !


----------

